# Bolbitis care and maintenance



## hoa101 (Aug 31, 2009)

Amano and others on asian websites seem to indicate that the best way to get good growth on a new bolbitis plant is to remove almost all to all of the old leaves. Only the rhizome and roots would be attached to the driftwood until new leaves begin to grow.

They claim that bolbitis leaves do not react well to changes in water parameters. Therefore, by removing the old leaves, you allow the plant to grow new leaves that are adapted properly to their new environment.

http://www.cau-aqua.net/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=33&Itemid=40&lang=en

http://www.aquatic-gardeners.org/driftwood.html

Does anyone have any experience with this technique? I'm curious how well it works and how long it usually takes the rhizome to regenerate leaves.


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

I think there's some truth to it.
This is due to the plant growing towards the light.
Unless the plant is positioned very close to the original orientation, the plant will need some trimming over time.

Good CO2 is key and a little patience.
Many do not trim leaves off the plant or are timid or scared.

Crypts are similar.
I do not think it has anything to do with water, much more the light and/or CO2.









I whack this back about once every 2-3 months.


Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

I've got very little experience with bolbitis but since I've had mine, I found out that the old leaves started to die on their own. I ended up cutting all the old leaves off as you mentioned. Now it's about a month later and I'm seeing brand new fronds reaching for the light.


----------



## jargonchipmunk (Dec 8, 2008)

I do the same with all my ferns when transplanting them. I hadn't heard it helps them grow faster/better etc, but I didn't like trying to point all the leaves in the right direction. I figured it was a lot easier for me and the plant if it just started off fresh. With a large enough rhizome, you'll have tons of leaves soon enough anyway.


----------

